# Handcuff Training



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

The discussion from "Just shootin the breeze", Security using cuffs topic prompted me to ask if anyone know how/who/where I can take a handcuffing course? Just want to cover the bases in case there comes a time where i need to cuff someone at this new PT job in Boston i'm taking. I know how to use them just fine, but I know i need a piece of paper saying i have been trained. Any ideas? Cost? Duration? Thanks


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Handcuffing is usually taught as part of the academy curriculum. I don't know of any classes that are run devoted exclusively to that subject matter


----------



## daveh (Feb 6, 2003)

There is an excellent handcuffing / defensive tactics course provided by the state police at Westfield State on the 15th. You should contact the New Braintree Academy barracks to find out more. 

It's good to stay sharp.


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

PM me and I can put you in touch with a couple of Officers on my Dept. who are handcuffing instructors.


----------



## id1811xecj (Jun 27, 2004)

EMcNeice @ Thu 02 Dec said:


> I know how to use them just fine, but I know i need a piece of paper saying i have been trained.


I am disturbed that you have not received any training and yet think you know how to use handcuffs fine. I will tell you that putting a non compliant suspect in handcuffs is among the toughest things I have ever done.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes training is definitely a big help in any field. Not all arrestees are cooperative. I found that out at a domestic where the guy came right at me before I even had the cuffs out. I don't want this guy getting my weapon, so I concentrate on getting him under control before cuffing. As we both went to the floor, I wrapped a leg around his arm and pulled hard against the elbow joint, this did the trick. At the time I was not trained in the use of cuffs, but I had been in marial arts for many years. I got a rugburn on my left elbow, and my hat visor got bent, but I will never forget that night.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Over the past two years, i've restrained hundreds of non compliant people at my job. Getting them in 4/5 point restraints thar are more difficult to apply than a pair of cuffs qualifies as training in my book. Being in a hospital, even more emphaisis is placed on using the absolute minimal force necessary. I have received "proper restraint techniques" from my boss who is certified and has been through two police academies. So perhaps this would qualify me... now that i think of it... It should. Applying a set of 'humane', non locking/belt type restraints to a psychotic/bipolar/manic person who thinks you are trying to kill them is quite a task and I think proof from my current job stating that I have received training and have successfully restrained many people without incident would clear me in court.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

EMcNeice @ Fri Dec 03 said:


> Applying a set of 'humane', non locking/belt type restraints to a psychotic/bipolar/manic person who thinks you are trying to kill them is quite a task and I think proof from my current job stating that I have received training and have successfully restrained many people without incident would clear me in court.


Good luck to you. I'm certified through the MCJTC (or whatever its called these days) in handcuffing, which is fully documented. I have successfully handcuffed many compliant/non-compliant suspects. I have no confidence that that will clear me in court. No matter how big of a dirtbag the suspect is, if he gets hurt while you're trying to cuff him, you're getting sued. With luck your department will settle out of court & the dirtbag won't go after you personally. Best advice: if you're a PO in Mass, MPA Legal Defense Fund. It's the best $150.00 you can spend.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

EMcNeice @ Fri Dec 03 said:


> Over the past two years, i've restrained hundreds of non compliant people at my job. Getting them in 4/5 point restraints thar are more difficult to apply than a pair of cuffs qualifies as training in my book. Being in a hospital, even more emphaisis is placed on using the absolute minimal force necessary. I have received "proper restraint techniques" from my boss who is certified and has been through two police academies. So perhaps this would qualify me... now that i think of it... It should. Applying a set of 'humane', non locking/belt type restraints to a psychotic/bipolar/manic person who thinks you are trying to kill them is quite a task and I think proof from my current job stating that I have received training and have successfully restrained many people without incident would clear me in court.


Working at MGH, we restrain people like its candy and we have a fair share of use with handcuffs and OC. But it IS different than handcuff training. All Officers at MGH go through handcuff training and Restraint training (as well as the OC of course). They are seperate classes. You really cannot relate the two.

I agree EM, restraining people who want to kill you is a hell of a task, and its always nice to get spit on too. I'm not sure how many folks you have on duty at one time (at Quincy, right?) so it can be tough when Officers are tied up elsewhere, as we often have multiple calls going on at once. 200,000 plus calls per year...


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Well I have documentation of me being trained and actual restrain reports of situations i've restrained people. Better than nothing... I highly doubt i will ever even need to use them with this new job anyways. My shift supervisor told me that they have a very tight relationship with Boston Police, since one of our details is in an area with lots of gang activity in Chinatown. We also have an excellent lawyer and are a member of the Better Business Bureau.

Posted Fri Dec 03, 12:35:



Working at MGH said:


> We dont come close to that amount of calls, but we do have our share of encounters. We usually have 3 S/O's on duty. Some of us carry OC, I do, which i have been trained in and had a pleasure of being sprayed. I'm sure handcuffing is different but at least i'm not a "virgin" to restraining people. Another member from this board set me up with some MA certified officers who may be so kind as to give me a class so i can at least have something in writing.


----------

